# Clen Brands



## luke1983 (Nov 29, 2019)

So is their much difference between the brands of Clen, I have used SIS clen in the past. However, my current supplier has a choice of Balkan or SIS with the Balkan being a lot cheaper (tbh being a student cost does play a factor).

I know SIS works however never tried Balkan. So to summarisedoes brand matter much?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

If ain't broke don't fix it

if the SIS clen did for you what you desired then I'd just stick to that

personally I don't have anything good to say about SIS however it's uncommon IME for a lab to put out a sound product and then for it to turn to crap

I'm not saying it doesn't happen and I'm well aware of people claiming a lab has hooked people in with decent gear before turning to shite and eventually shutting up shop but again this isn't something I've experienced.


----------



## luke1983 (Nov 29, 2019)

swole troll said:


> If ain't broke don't fix it
> 
> if the SIS clen did for you what you desired then I'd just stick to that
> 
> ...


 Thing is when I did Clen i had the SIS brand and got all the experienced side effects etc and a little fat loss. However, I do think that it lacked the power I was expecting and the reason im looking into other brands. Your not the first person to mention SIS not being great, however, nobody seems to mention brands to use and with me lacking experience am will try other stuff. Do you happen to recommend any brands to try?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

luke1983 said:


> Thing is when I did Clen i had the SIS brand and got all the experienced side effects etc and a little fat loss. However, I do think that it lacked the power I was expecting and the reason im looking into other brands. Your not the first person to mention SIS not being great, however, nobody seems to mention brands to use and with me lacking experience am will try other stuff. Do you happen to recommend any brands to try?


 perhaps it is your expectations that are misplaced

clen isn't a powerful fat burner per se

10% increase in BMR perhaps

this only really shines as you start getting south of 3000kcal for larger people and 2000kcal for smaller males

have a gloss through this thread

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/337961-performance-enhancing-drug-discussion-clenbuterol/?do=embed

brand wise I honestly couldn't name you a bad one of the ones I've used which includes balkan and given MY previous experience with SIS of the two you've listed I'd opt for balkan


----------



## luke1983 (Nov 29, 2019)

tbh one thing I noticed about the clen was the increase in energy I had. It felt great physically and my mood also increased and I never expected that tbh and that is one the reasons I am wanting to go back on it. I am experimenting more as my confidence increased and I gain experience as until this year I had never touched peds etc


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Just don't have any meetings where you have to handwrite notes in front of people for the first day or two :/


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dimensions clen and t3 was always bang on for me, not sure who's about now.


----------

